# Monarch Grand Vacations points question



## bzzybee13 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi all!  I was hoping someone knows how much it costs to rent additional points for your reservation into a MGV resort.  Meaning I have a certain number of points and my reservation will be more points, can I buy the difference and how much is it?  Thanks!

Devorah


----------



## Latravel (Nov 14, 2009)

I believe Monarch Grand Vacation points are completely different than RCI points.  You may need to call the customer service number for MGV and ask that question.


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 14, 2009)

The point list tells you how much it cost per resort and season. BUT I believe that you can only buy points at the last minute.  MGV wants you to use your points to reserve 6 days instead of 7 if you don't have enough pts for 7 days.

Here is a  link  for the point chart. It shows you can buy nights for cash but it is 'escape time' which I think is within 30 days.


----------

